# Orbital implant



## codedog (Sep 9, 2009)

Patient had an enucleation of Lt eye with orbital implant with muscles attached. I am using  cpt code 65105. I am looking  the code for the implant itself-orbital implant, , any suggestions. thanks


----------



## dabroussard (Sep 9, 2009)

in my opinion it is included. No extra code required.


----------

